
What do you want to be when you grow up? - bgereader23
https://blogofjake.com/2019/12/12/what-do-you-want-to-be-when-you-grow-up/
======
MattGaiser
I still think you need a general direction. The highly paid and secure jobs
are all ones which need a fair bit of preparation to access (software
development aside, but we shall see if this holds over this recession).

